# Contrat vacances scolaires



## Malou27 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je vais avoir un contrat que pendant les vacances scolaires et le mercredi les horaires 8h15 jusqu'à 17h mon problème c'est que je ne sais pas du tout comment calculer ce contrat, mon taux horaire 4€ 70, sachant que je dois enlever 5 semaines de mes congés annuels,
Le contrat sera de 5 jours par semaine, merci de votre aide.


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

Si le contrat est en année complète
Tu calcules sur 2 rythmes
16 semaines vacances à 43,75 heures
36 semaines écoles à 8,75 heures

Si les 4,30€ sont du net ça te fait 5,5044€ brut

Ta mensualisation
16 semaines x 43,75 heures x 5,5044 / 12 = 321,09€
36 semaines x 8,75 heures x 5,5044 / 12 = 144,4905€

Total brut 465,5805€
Total net 363,71€

Pour les indemnités d'entretien elles ne doivent pas être en dessous de
3,38€, c'est le minima pour des journées de 8,75 heures


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Elle a dit 4.7 €, pas 4.3 €


----------



## Malou27 (27 Juillet 2022)

oui c'est 4,70 net mais je rectifierai de moi-même,  merci à vous


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

Ça fait 6,0164€ brut


----------



## Malou27 (27 Juillet 2022)

Notre petite question dans les 3€ 38,
Il n'y a pas les frais de repas, on est d'accord ?


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

Ah oui 3,38€ ce n'est que le minima de l'indemnité d'entretien 

En plus il faut rajouter les indemnités de repas


----------

